

Show HN: Start-up Idea - terrykohla

Hey HN, I'd like to share an idea for young geeks and revolutionary dreamers to chew on.<p>I'd like to see in the future some sort of "karma indicator" linked to every single financial product sold out there: mutual funds, hedge funds, stocks, bonds, commodities....any kind of product sold by a bank or financial institution. This of course with the purpose of raising awareness about what you're encouraging with your money. It makes me sick to see that retirement pensions from people such as teachers (who I assume have a good overall karma) being invested in oil companies and other kinds of conflicting resources thus contributing to the chaos of the world (war &#38; pollution mainly).<p>It would help if this was enforced by law, but if it's made popular online who cares about the law right? At least people would be more aware and cautious about their black box investments and perhaps monsters such as wall street would start walking down a new path.<p>I have a dream...
======
lsiebert
Good. Now, how would your startup make money with this? What challenges might
it face? What does the existing competition look like? Who would be the
customers? How would you start out?

Start thinking about how to make your dream a reality. Ideas are great, but
every one has an idea or two. Fewer take their ideas foward.

